# Como cargar una sola pila



## DiegoMilito (Sep 27, 2007)

Tenía 2 pilas recargables, pero una se me quemó. La otra está en perfecto estado. El problema es ¿Cómo la cargo? El cargador no funciona con una sola batería puesto que es para 2. He descartado cortocircuitar el hueco para cargar la otra pila pues el cargador va en serie y aunque la intensidad sería la correcta la tensión sería el doble de la nominal. He pensado poner una resistencia común en el lugar de la otra pila de valor 1,3 v/ 0.525 A = 2.47 ohmios (datos de las especificaciones de mi cargador) pero no se si sería capaz de disipar la potencia necesaria (0.8^2*2.47=1.58W) ¿Alguien me podría aconsejar?


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 27, 2007)

comprate la otra pila !

suena respuesta de burla pero es que si haces mal lo que quieres hacer tu pila no solo se podria dañar sino explotar !


comprate la pila que te hace falta


----------



## DiegoMilito (Sep 27, 2007)

Las pilas no las venden sueltas, sino en packs de 2, y con 3 sigo teniendo el mismo problema


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 27, 2007)

jajaj me hiciste reir mucho con tu contra-respuesta, pero tienes razon !

mucha suerte


----------



## Juan Romero (Sep 27, 2007)

Colocale un par de diodos 1N4007 en serie con la otra pila, en los diodos caera un voltaje de 1.2V que es mas o menos lo que consume la otra pila, en cuanto a la corriente no te preocupes pues los diodos si soportarian la corriente de carga.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2007)

Y si ahorras una pila para cuando se te rompa/pierda/gaste/deteriore alguna otra? O sea te saldra un poco mas quizas que poner los ocmponentes, pero al final del di atendras una pila mas.

Saludos


----------

